# Black Russian Doing Muzzle Work



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Found this video and thought I would share, BRT videos are not very common; and most are from Europe or Russia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ov3So-2GqY

Another BRT, in California though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ov3So-2GqY

=D>


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The guy with the big pipes got teh gay t-shirt


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Same video twice.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

The dog needs to understand that the handler is there to help in the fight and to stay engaged. It looks like the dog left the fight when the handler approached the second time.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the California BRT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snAsiuydydU


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I know it's a video, but the dog didn't seem all that serious to me.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I know it's a video, but the dog didn't seem all that serious to me.
> 
> DFrost


Camera shy dog...the reason I don't work in front of one. And the hourly rate sucks!!! :wink: :twisted:


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Camera shy dog...the reason I don't work in front of one. And the hourly rate sucks!!! :wink: :twisted:


Lol, ya no RinTinTin.:grin:


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I know it's a video, but the dog didn't seem all that serious to me.
> 
> DFrost


Which one, the muzzle BRT or the BRT in CA? Or both?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The muzzle.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, looked at the one from CA. I would be more impressed if, when the dog dropped the sleeve it would have focused on the decoy. Just doesn't look that serious.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Neither is very impressive...............but I'd sure like to do some grooming on one of those and show up at a Kerry Blue Terrier Breed Specialty. 
The breed folk's heads would collaps from all the gasping! :-o :-D :-D :-D \\/ :-D :-D :-D


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Neither is very impressive...............but I'd sure like to do some grooming on one of those and show up at a Kerry Blue Terrier Breed Specialty.
> The breed folk's heads would collaps from all the gasping! :-o :-D :-D :-D \\/ :-D :-D :-D


HAHAH


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Ok, looked at the one from CA. I would be more impressed if, when the dog dropped the sleeve it would have focused on the decoy. Just doesn't look that serious.
> 
> DFrost


 Talked to the owners, that was his 5th workout.

I would maybe like a male BRT someday, but I want one from ZKS ( Russian Protection title, all handler defense and object guard based) lines. So I always try to contact people in protection to see where they get theirs from.


----------

